# I love Greg Gutfeld



## Gizmo (27/9/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/9/14)

Just love this fellow!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/9/14)

lol, he's amazing


----------



## zadiac (28/9/14)

Love this


----------

